# Completamente andato



## miss melancholy

Salve (sempre io la novellina ) ,
nel dizionario ho già cercato l'uso di *done* correlato a preposizioni come _with_ (_slang_ ,had enough of = stufo, stanco) , _for _(fregato) o _in _(esausto) .

Il mio dubbio è : esisterebbe un corrispettivo italiano del nostro *essere completamente fatti, pazzi, andati, per una determinata cosa? *(sebbene sappia che ci siano forme come "completely out of mind" , "addicted to" o "it drives me crazy") .

Un esempio random, giusto per intenderci sul contesto:

"As soon as I hear of it, I completely *get done for* (hiding it repetition)!"


----------



## elena73

miss melancholy said:


> Salve (sempre io la novellina ) ,
> nel dizionario ho già cercato l'uso di *done* correlato a preposizioni come _with_ (_slang_ ,had enough of = stufo, stanco) , _for _(fregato) o _in _(esausto) .
> 
> Il mio dubbio è : esisterebbe un corrispettivo italiano del nostro *essere completamente fatti, pazzi, andati, per una determinata cosa? *(sebbene sappia che ci siano forme come "completely out of mind" , "addicted to" o "it drives me crazy") .
> 
> Un esempio random, giusto per intenderci sul contesto:
> 
> "As soon as I hear of it, I completely *get done for* (hiding it repetition)!"



In italiano però le espressioni 'essere pazzo per qualcosa', 'essere fatto' e 'essere andato'  vogliono dire cose completamente diverse. 
Credo che queste espressioni siano usate come sinonimi nell'italiano 'locale', che si usa dalle tue parti. 

Quale delle tre espressioni ti interessa? 

As soon as I hear of it, I completely *get done for* (hiding it repetition)!

Questa frase non mi dice niente....


----------



## miss melancholy

Mi interessano tutte e tre in realtà, ma più in particolare "essere completamente fatto di qualcosa" nel senso che pervade interamente spirito e corpo, ecco, essa sia di carattere materiale o non.

Come mai non ti dice niente? (


----------



## rrose17

elena73 said:


> As soon as I hear of it, I completely *get done for* (hiding it repetition)!
> 
> Questa frase non mi dice niente....


 Anch'io. Ma suona molto British...
The only thing I can think of is "done in (by)" 
_I was done in by that remark. I couldn't believe it and hurt more than I can say._


----------



## miss melancholy

dunque la giusta espressione sarebbe "to be done in/by something" ?
(però non la intendevo in un modo da far male rose..)


----------



## rrose17

Non posso imaginarlo in un senso positivo communque. Pensi di mettere un cartello nella vetrina "Chiuso"


----------



## miss melancholy

Io lo immaginavo positivamente invece |:



> Pensi di mettere un cartello nella vetrina "Chiuso"



?


----------



## rrose17

Sorry I meant that the expression makes me think of putting a sign in the window saying "Closed until further notice". I can't think of another expression with _done_ that works the way you mean.


----------



## miss melancholy

Hilarious!!  
Sorry Rose, but still I don't get it all.. do you perhaps refer to the example I gave? 



> _I was done in by that remark._



More than a remark, it's a concept or a place I'd love, just like London, we assume.


----------



## rrose17

Well you could say "London just does it for me!" But it would be hard to say this in the past because then it becomes ambiguous.


----------



## miss melancholy

yes, it's pretty , though my real intention was to express a sense of hmm, strict addiction or immense love..


----------



## miss melancholy

is there no other way to suggest what I mean?


----------



## Murphy

I'm mad/crazy about/for......
Etc etc

I can't think of anything using the word "done".


----------



## elena73

Murphy said:


> I'm mad/crazy about/for......
> Etc etc
> 
> I can't think of anything using the word "done".



Murphy, se ti può consolare anche in italiano 'essere fatto di qualcosa' si riferisce all'uso di droghe (essere fatto di coca/di eroina...). 
'Essere fatto' nel senso di 'impazzire per qualcosa' (in senso positivo) deve essere un uso locale nella zona di questo utente.


----------



## miss melancholy

elena , in effetti sospettavo che potesse essere inteso in quella maniera, però pensavo appunto che lo stesso effetto di estasi si potesse attribuire anche in senso 'spirituale' ,ecco.
no, non si usa quà da noi (senonchè si ci voglia riferire alla droga o all'alcool..)


----------



## elena73

Murphy, correggo 'possibile uso locale' in 'uso del tutto personale'.

Miss M., 'Si ci voglia' lo diceva sempre un mio amico siciliano. Mi faceva tanto ridere.. cioè.. è un'espressione che mi suona simpatica... 

Buona giornata Miss M.!!


----------



## miss melancholy

sono siciliana infatti, elena XD (anche se non lo vorrei essere proprio..vorrei essere proprio nata a londra ç__ç..)


----------



## elena73

E scusa che expertise che t'ho fatto...  

P.S. Non dire così, è una terra bellissima!! Ora taccio sennò i MOD ci tirano le orecchie...


----------



## Black Opal

London just blew me away!
Seeing them perform live just blew me away!

Is that that siort of thing you're looking for?


----------



## miss melancholy

> London just blew me away!



Does it stand for "Loving it so much" ?


----------



## Black Opal

miss melancholy said:


> Does it stand for "Loving it so much" ?



Vuol dire che London ti ha lasciato affascinato in senzo quasi assoluto. A bocca aperta. Attenzione però, non lo userei in un contesto formale.


----------



## miss melancholy

Oh, ok  , certo..
e formalmente, come sarebbe invece?
:O


----------



## Black Opal

Dammi una frase in italiano. Dipende quello che vuoi dire e di che cosa stai parlando.


----------



## miss melancholy

Mm, rimaniamo sempre in tema di cose emozionali  , quindi direi sempre Londra, o comunque la gente, la gentilezza, la cultura ..andrebbe bene per esempio:

_London, its people, culture and gentleness, had conquered my heart!
_?
Oppure non sò proponi tu..


----------



## gettingby

No, it means they were incredibly wonderful - at that time, at that moment.
I think (in agreement with Murphy) you're looking for I'm (or I go) (positively) mad/crazy about/for......
Not sure there are "younger" ways of saying this.. probably so.


----------



## rrose17

You can also say "swept away" or "completely taken".
You really should give an Italian sentence first, though. For example I'm pretty sure you don't mean gentleness! The Italian gentilezza is usually politeness or being nice.


----------



## miss melancholy

rrose17 said:


> You can also say "swept away" or "completely taken".
> You really should give an Italian sentence first, though. For example I'm pretty sure you don't mean gentleness! The Italian gentilezza is usually politeness or being nice.



Is it not *gentleness?!  *I thought gentleness had referred to kind behaviour ..
Yes, I like them, but together with conjugated "*to be"?*

Il mio esempio italiano era appunto del tipo: qualcosa - in questo caso Londra come può essere anche qualcos'altro - _mi fa andare in estasi emotiva, mi prende completamente _


----------



## Black Opal

miss melancholy said:


> Mm, rimaniamo sempre in tema di cose emozionali  , quindi direi sempre Londra, o comunque la gente, la gentilezza, la cultura ..andrebbe bene per esempio:
> 
> _London, its people, culture and gentleness, had conquered my heart!
> _?
> Oppure non sò proponi tu..



'Conquered my heart' mi sembra uscita da un romanzo pessimo di Jane Austen. So che va bene in italiano parlare così ma in inglese siamo meno 'poetici' sia nel parlato che nello scritto.
Detto questo...

I was really amazed by London.
I found London really amazing.
London just blew me away!
I fell in love with London.
I just adore London!

There are lots of ways to express a feeling, but what is important to remember is that very often there is no literal translation from one language to another: you need to think, not of how to translate a word or phrase into English, but how an English person would express the same feeling. This is the hardest part of translating, I've found.


----------



## rrose17

miss melancholy said:


> Is it not *gentleness?!  *I thought gentleness had referred to kind behaviour You can say kindness, then.


 I really can't imagine anyone saying _mi fa andare in estasi emotiva_ in English... More likely is something like _I totally fell in love with/blown away by/flipped over etc London_ But _mi prende completamente _I think works perfectly with _I was completely taken with London _


----------

